# What building was this picture taken?



## griendt (Feb 19, 2017)

*I recently got this poster that has a view over New York and I was wondering what building the picture was taken from and possibly around what floor?*

here's the poster:


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Rockefeller Center


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I would say 30 Rockefeller Plaza.


----------

